# Cougar, Ute, and Aggie go for a walk



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

A BYU fan, a U of U fan and a USU fan are climbing a mountain and arguing about who loves their team the most. The U of U fan insits that he is the most loyal and then yells "This is for the U!" and jumps off the mountain. Not to be out done the USU fan next professes his love for his team. He screams "THIS IS FOR THE AGGIES!" and pushes the BYU fan off the mountain.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice, Go AGGIES!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

:lol: 

Good one.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Didnt see that one coming! good one!!!!


----------



## klacc (Oct 24, 2011)

haha. good joke, thanks.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Part 2. 
Typical of the Aggies, as he pushes the Cougar Fan off the mountain, he trips, and falls himself. The Cougar Fan then lands on him, with the Aggie Fan breaking his fall. Seems no matter what, Aggies can grab defeat from the jaws of victory.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Part 2.
> Typical of the Aggies, as he pushes the Cougar Fan off the mountain, he trips, and falls himself. The Cougar Fan then lands on him, with the Aggie Fan breaking his fall. Seems no matter what, Aggies can grab defeat from the jaws of victory.


Boy aint that the truth...
I'm an aggie but I can be quoted as saying they are the best team at finding a way to loose...


----------

